# Which 18" Beamswork LED should I get?



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am wanting to upgrade the lightening on my 10G planted tank and I'm trying to decide which beamswork LED I should get. I'm looking at either the 18" Bright 6500k fixture or the 18" Green Element Evo 6500k. The Evo 6500k costs $7 more but it only have 50 more lumens (1300 vs. 1350). The Bright 6500k is 18 watts and the Evo 6500k is 30. My questions are these:

1. Is the extra 500 lumens worth $8 more doloars?
2. If the Evo is 12 more watts than the Bright why is it only 50 more lumens? 
3. Is there something else I'm missing that makes the Evo better than the Bright?
4. Do you think either of these fixtures would be ok for low to medium light plants (anubias, swords, vals)?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure about witch fixture but in regards to light intensity I would see if you can find the par readings for the fixture at that depth


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

AfricanLove said:


> Not sure about witch fixture but in regards to light intensity I would see if you can find the par readings for the fixture at that depth


Ya, I was wondering about that myself. How would I go about finding that information?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I would say check suppliers or the manufacture. If you cant find it do a little googling.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I wouldn't bother with par if you dunno what par the plants need. it would be kinda pointless..


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Actually those plants are all low light if you have too much light it can be bad so it does matter


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

AfricanLove said:


> Actually those plants are all low light if you have too much light it can be bad so it does matter


I was thinking of trying some swords and a few other high light plants too.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

My friend grows swords under low light. (Amazon Swords) Are you going to be using pressurized CO2, If not I wouldn't do high light. If you are thinking about high light then PAR matters even more


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

AfricanLove said:


> My friend grows swords under low light. (Amazon Swords) Are you going to be using pressurized CO2, If not I wouldn't do high light. If you are thinking about high light then PAR matters even more


Not planning on doing co2. Would you consider 1350 lumens high light? I know its more about par than lumens when it comes to plants.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

AfricanLove said:


> Actually those plants are all low light if you have too much light it can be bad so it does matter


Define low light in par? and too much light in par? for plant species 'X'

My point is I have yet to see par requirements listed for plants. (not saying they don't exist just I haven't seen them)


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

skurj said:


> AfricanLove said:
> 
> 
> > Actually those plants are all low light if you have too much light it can be bad so it does matter
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I believe low light is considered 10-40 it changes as more studies come out. Planted tank forum has plenty of Info. There are studies in Europe about exact par for plants, not sure where though. As there are frets and cO2 needed for high light, so par does matter. Also I belive there is a book in Britain about par for plants. The plants described above can be seen doing very well in a low light set ups


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

AfricanLove said:


> I believe low light is considered 10-40 it changes as more studies come out. Planted tank forum has plenty of Info. There are studies in Europe about exact par for plants, not sure where though. As there are frets and cO2 needed for high light, so par does matter. Also I belive there is a book in Britain about par for plants. The plants described above can be seen doing very well in a low light set ups


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

AfricanLove said:


> I believe low light is considered 10-40 it changes as more studies come out. Planted tank forum has plenty of Info. There are studies in Europe about exact par for plants, not sure where though. As there are frets and cO2 needed for high light, so par does matter. Also I belive there is a book in Britain about par for plants. The plants described above can be seen doing very well in a low light set ups


Good to know! Thanks!


----------

